# Bahia Grey Birdeater (Lasiodora striatipes)



## ballpython2 (Jun 6, 2007)

I was interested in buying a 2.25" Bahia Grey Birdeater (Lasiodora striatipes)
 from Botar but had a few questions:

Does anyone have a picture of one of these? (I looked it up but the only picture I could find was the paraphybana)

Do these grow fast?

Are these old world or new? (I want to say new if I had to guess)

Are these Defensive or docile?

and will a  20 gallon be big enough for an adult?

Anyone who has these  how happy are you with your purchase or trade?

on a scale of 1- 10 (one being very easy) how  easy / hard are they to breed?

If a few of yall could answer asap so i can make a choice before botar sends out today's shipment thanks


----------



## Becky (Jun 6, 2007)

Picture: http://www.e-spiderworld.com/gallery/pages/Lasiodora striatipes F.htm

All lassies grow pretty fast. My L. klugi has gone from 4cm to about 4.5" in about 8 months. 

They're new world. All new world T's possess Urticating hairs. Old world dont.

Generally defensive... quite skitty. Some are docile, but mine is quite skitty, although i've only seen a threat posture from her once.

20 gallon will be plenty big enough for an adult.

I haven't bred them myself, but know people who have and i believe they're generally quite easy. Clutches are MASSIVE though... upto about 2000 eggs...


----------



## ballpython2 (Jun 6, 2007)

Becky said:


> Picture: http://www.e-spiderworld.com/gallery/pages/Lasiodora striatipes F.htm
> 
> All lassies grow pretty fast. My L. klugi has gone from 4cm to about 4.5" in about 8 months.
> 
> ...


Would this be a good choice?


----------



## Becky (Jun 6, 2007)

Depends what you're looking for in a spider. They stay in the open most of the time so are a good display species. And they're always hungry too! They eat loads.


----------



## ballpython2 (Jun 6, 2007)

Becky said:


> Depends what you're looking for in a spider. They stay in the open most of the time so are a good display species. And they're always hungry too! They eat loads.


 is a lot of humidity ok? cause my tarantula closet is usually always humid


----------



## Becky (Jun 6, 2007)

They're not big on humidity. My lassies live on dry coconut fibre and an open water bowl. I don't mist and i don't overflow the bowl either. They like it quite dry. Mine are kept at about 20-25oC all year round. And all do well


----------



## ballpython2 (Jun 6, 2007)

Becky said:


> They're not big on humidity. My lassies live on dry coconut fibre and an open water bowl. I don't mist and i don't overflow the bowl either. They like it quite dry. Mine are kept at about 20-25oC all year round. And all do well


I dont mist anything and all but  one of my T's ( a versicolor) is on  dry substrate  however they all have a  water bowl that  doesn't over flow.  Two of my  T's are P lugardi and Murinus both stay dry and just have water and they do well in the humid room. 

So when I get my Lassie it should be just as fine correct?


----------



## lunixweb (Jun 6, 2007)

ballpython2 said:


> So when I get my Lassie it should be just as fine correct?


yep, that's correct and your new T will be fine


----------



## Becky (Jun 7, 2007)

Yep will be fine in there  good luck with your new spider


----------



## ballpython2 (Jun 7, 2007)

Becky said:


> Yep will be fine in there  good luck with your new spider


Thanks to everyone who replied I appreciate you taking time out of your AB life to attend to one of my few posts. My L. striatipes 2.5" L. difficilis 1"  should be here  within the next hour and a half.

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## beetleman (Jun 7, 2007)

yes, very nice easy to care of spiders ya gettin:clap: enjoy!


----------



## ballpython2 (Jun 7, 2007)

ballpython2 said:


> Thanks to everyone who replied I appreciate you taking time out of your AB life to attend to one of my few posts. My L. striatipes 2.5" L. difficilis 1"  should be here  within the next hour and a half.
> 
> :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


Here goes a picture of my L. striatipes @ 2.5"  I'd of taking a picture of my L difficilis but after I let him wander around his enclosure I lost him inside of it lol...


----------



## Becky (Jun 8, 2007)

Nice  Congrats!


----------



## dbozic (Jun 13, 2007)

*Hrvatska*

hello i am Dario and i have one question , can anybody tell me how much can grow lasiodora klugi ?, thank you.


----------



## ballpython2 (Jun 13, 2007)

dbozic said:


> hello i am Dario and i have one question , can anybody tell me how much can grow lasiodora klugi ?, thank you.


I think most if not all the  lassies grow at least to an adult size of 7" LS (leg span)


----------

